

Ask HN: How fun would be Browser Development? - ashishb4u

I recently got a chance to work with a giant with their Browser Development Team. It sounds fascinating at first, but when i digged deeper it dint looked much interesting. Most of the browser things would be taken care by Webkit itself i guess (like loading, policies, rendering etc.). Is browser development all about providing a frame for WebKit, handling bookmarks and other extra stuffs?? Maybe i am missing something out here, browser-ninjas please help, i am confused on taking up this job now!
======
wilhelm
I've worked with browser development and testing for the past six years. Each
part of the development chain has its interesting parts. Getting the browser
engine to work and giving it a usable UI for an exciting new platform is great
fun. Working on the browser engine itself, taking part in developing the web
standards of tomorrow and making the stuff hundred million people use every
day, is even better.

Commenting on whether or not the particular position in question would be good
fit for you is however impossible without knowing more about your background,
what you like and what you'd be doing, however. Let me know if you have any
more specific questions.

~~~
ashishb4u
Hi wilhelm... Thanks a lot for the info. Being highly satisfied with my
current job, i still applied to this position as i am passionate about Web2.0
in general. Also i ran into guts of Webkit while learning to code Javascript
effectively.

Because i wont be working on the engine itself (they just pick up the
nightlies from the Webkit) and also many versions of their browser are moving
to Qt framework, i doubt the challenge involved. Is their a way to contact
you?

~~~
wilhelm
Sure. wilhelm at e-tjenesten dot org. Note that I have no experience with
webkit, but have worked for a direct competitor. The work should be very
similar, though. (c:

